# tattoos and piercings



## leveldrummer

lets keep the pic thread as a pic thread, if a mod would like to transfer the conversations to here, please do. but ashley, i have some friends that do the body suspensions, not as glam as you might think. but pretty cool to watch.

any one else have tattoos they would like to post pics of? or piercings and such? even cool scars? lol


----------



## Lexus

I have one tattoo on my lower back, I'll have to get a picture of it later. It is chinese/jap saying bad girl


----------



## AshleytheGreat

It looks like it would hurt, as do most things but I watched a special on it once and everyone said they got this "out of this world" feeling. I'd be afraid my skin would rip. As for any pics since I didnt get my digital camera for christmas, only socks haha, I dont really have any pics to post. The only "cool" piercings I have are a rook and conch on my ear. Ill see if I can find a camera for pics. 

I think monroe piercings are sweet.


----------



## Osiris

"Bad Girl" 



I've always wanted a tattoo but never been able to figure out what kind and where....

I work in office so would have to be hidden


----------



## leveldrummer

im not big into piercings, i have my ears stretched but thats it, never really floated my boat, MP its really easy to hide tattoos, just keep them above the elbows, and off the neck and your good to go. you wont believe how many suit wearers have full body sleeves and such, maybe even someone you work with.


----------



## Chazwick

I don't like eyebrow piercings on girls... but i wouldn't say no to one on a guy 
I'm getting my tongue pierced soon, i think that will totally rock.. i have my ears pierced and i wan't my nose done too... but you HAVE TO take it out for school, so i don't think i have the energy.. i might get it done regardless next year, when have i ever listened to "teachers"? lol


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Chazwick you can get nose retainers if you get it done. Tounge rings are not my cup of tea, if you get it done wrong it can get you a lisp and mess up your teeth. My friend had beautiful teeth but after she got her tounge pierced now she has this huge overbite. EEEE!

I want to get this tattoo when im older but I'm glad that you have to be 18 to get it done cause I keep chnaging my mind about it. Maybe in a couple years i'll know for sure.


----------



## Chazwick

LOL, I know somebody who will do my tatoo for me, so i have no problems


----------



## DUSTIN323

I've got a Prince Albert peircing......... no just kiding. I'm not really into piercings but I do wanna a tattoo I'll be gettin one soon. I think I'll get a cross on my arm


----------



## mrmoby

DUSTIN323 said:


> I've got a Prince Albert peircing......... no just kiding. I'm not really into piercings but I do wanna a tattoo I'll be gettin one soon. I think I'll get a cross on my arm



That's not even a joking matter *shudders at the mere thought*


----------



## fishboy

I hate both, just not my thing(and this is coming from a metal and hxc rocker boy)


----------



## DUSTIN323

I know it scares me just thinkin bout it mrmoby


----------



## Lydia

What's a prince Albert piercing?


----------



## AshleytheGreat

I would tell you to google it....but. Its on the male genitalia.


----------



## Chazwick

LMAO!!!!
I hate the reference, Prince Albert.. LOL
I'm mates with a guy whos had it done though...O.O


----------



## leveldrummer

any one thinking of getting a tattoo, think long and hard about it, dont get something from the flash (the posters on the wall) get someone to draw something up just for you. get an idea of something that means alot to you. think real hard about what you really like in life and get something to relate. if you get something trendy, you WILL regret it soon. (i know a bunch of people with bugs bunny and elmer fudd tattoos. (they were real popular in the eighties.) just make sure you can live with it. if you think the tattoo is gonna hurt, getting it burned off with a lazer beam is gonna hurt alot worse.


----------



## Lexus

Yes, I regret mine...


----------



## Chazwick

Lexus what did you get done and where??

I'm very careful about my choices.. and my parents were like "NO SILLY CARTOON ONES", which is fine by me!!


----------



## AshleytheGreat

14 with a tattoo. wow.


----------



## Chazwick

Not yet  lol


----------



## leveldrummer

Lexus said:


> Yes, I regret mine...


thats kinda why i brought it up, i have too many friends with stuff like you, i have one friend with "dangerous" in japanese. another friend with " hemp" in japanese (which is really stupid, because hes a pothead, and hemp is what you make rope out of????)


----------



## Lexus

Lower back, 3 small/medium sized chinese/jap symbols saying "bad girl". My mom cried when i got it and i dont know just probably didnt need it. And whose to know if it even means that?


----------



## Chazwick

I think chinese/japenese symbols are really nice, i want to get some..

Yet, what someone said above is true, only get tatoos that MEAN something to do, both my parents have tatoos, so they're not too fussed with me having one (though, i've made it clear i'll have one whether they like it or not ), anyway, as long as i'm SAFE and having something SENSIBLE that i can COVER UP, i'll be fine...


----------



## mrmoby

Baby_Baby said:


> um....EWWWWWWWWWWW..I MEAN....OWWWWWWWWW


Both of those are appropriate!


----------



## Chazwick

BABY_BABY - Your absoloutely right!! My 15yr old friend has a couple of tatoos, because SUPRISE OF SUPRISES his father is a tatooist and would happily do one for me  So i know i'm safe there..

MRMOBY: My friend who has had his ermm, "Prince Albert" pierced, said it didn't hurt at all... LOL, yet his nipple did when he got it pierced LMAO, incase you wanted to know that..


----------



## AshleytheGreat

I would only get a chinese tattoo if i knew the culture. You know learned the language, traveled there, experienced the people. Then there would be some reason for em to get it. 

If i HAD to get one i have this awesome sketch by Billy Martin I would do, Its this little cartoon boy pulling a robot on a chain. Its so cool and i'd probally get it on my belly off to the right or left


----------



## awesome kid

> posted by *leveldrummer*
> thats kinda why i brought it up, i have too many friends with stuff like you, i have one friend with "dangerous" in japanese. another friend with " hemp" in japanese (which is really stupid, because hes a pothead, and hemp is what you make rope out of????)


hemp comes from the same plant as pot (9th grade health)


----------



## leveldrummer

awesome kid said:


> hemp comes from the same plant as pot (9th grade health)


ok... i REALLY dont want to get into this argument, but yes, they come from the same plant, but for some one to get a PERMANENT TATTOO that says "hemp" when what they should get is "pot" is really stupid, he has that on his body forever. it was just a stupid move is all i was trying to say.


----------



## DUSTIN323

AshleytheGreat said:


> Its so cool and i'd probally get it on my belly off to the right or left


I've always heard your belly & spine is gonna hurt the worst. I knew someone with a dragon on the right side of his belly & he said it hurt worst than anyother. He also had angel wings ripping out of his back I'm talking whole back, it was pretty cool looking. I also knew someone who got a chinese symbol for somethin but it really said truck come to find out.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Heheh... If I were a tattoo artist I'd sell chinese letters that said "Stupid american who doesn't know chinese and is far too trusting"

Tounge piercing can kill you, by the way, and it occasionally does result in deaths. Just so you know. Quite a risk, but hey, if you're the type who would _need_ a tounge stud, ( if you know what I mean ) then you're all about risk anyway, right?


----------



## Georgia Peach

Personally, I dont like tatoos, or random body piercings.


----------



## DUSTIN323

I personelly which I don't care if someone has them but IMO I think tounge rings look really trashy for girls and kinda gay for guys.


----------



## Chazwick

Nah i love them.
My mates sis has it done, and its mega cool =) Love it.
I'm just that sort of person though... ready for any risk lol.


----------



## leveldrummer

Baby_Baby said:


> I don't disciminate against people who have tatoos because there is sometimes a story behind one (ex: a loved one who died). I'm not saying that u do, Georgia Peach, I was just saying that randomly =)
> I wanna get like 8 piercings in each of my ears =)


make sure you take super good care of any piercings that go through cartilege. the blood flow in that part of your ear isnt very good, so fighting infection is really hard, it can lead to very bad things if a piercing gets infected there.


----------



## DUSTIN323

My girlfriend got her belly button pierced about a month ago, and it got infected bad and crusty and raw she ended up having to take it out. The guy at the studio said it looked like she was allergic to surgical stainless steel that she can come back in a couple of weeks and get it pierced with a titanium ring. I doubt she was allergic to it though because she was cleaning it with HYDROGEN PEROXIDE which is a big NO-NO I didn't know she was doing that untill after she took it out.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

DUSTIN323 said:


> I personelly which I don't care if someone has them but IMO I think tounge rings look really trashy for girls and kinda gay for guys.


I was going to say that but i thought it was to forward haha!




TheOldSalt said:


> Tounge piercing can kill you, by the way, and it occasionally does result in deaths. Just so you know. Quite a risk, but hey, if you're the type who would _need_ a tounge stud, ( if you know what I mean ) then you're all about risk anyway, right?


I read that there is this vein in your tounge and if it got hit while being pierced it could paralyze you. I tried to do some research on it but I couldnt fine anything to support it.  Enlighten me?


----------



## leveldrummer

AshleytheGreat said:


> I read that there is this vein in your tounge and if it got hit while being pierced it could paralyze you. I tried to do some research on it but I couldnt fine anything to support it.  Enlighten me?


thats definatly not true, nothing can paralyze you, it can cause some real problems, but being paralyzed isnt one of them.


----------



## DUSTIN323

Yeah he's right though can cause severe problems it couldn't paralyze you. I know someone who pierced their own tongue(that's a big NO-NO) and it like started splitting


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Well obviously if you pierce anything yourself there is a huge risk. I should practice what i preach.


----------



## TheOldSalt

The risk is that the veins leading from the mouth have a straight shot to the heart, and the mouth is FULL of germs. Piercings often become infected, and the infected goo can get an express ride to the heart, leading to heart infections of the commonly fatal kind. People with bad gingivitis/periodontitis run a similar risk, but tongues are riskier.

And yeah, guys having pierced tongues IS gay. 
I mean, come ON, the gay guys _invented_ it in the first place. Then the hookers started doing it, then the porn stars, ( male & female ) then sluts in general, and things were pretty kewl for a time, since it made picking the sluts out of crowds very quick & easy. LOL!
But, alas, for some reason people must have forgotten just what tongue studs are really _for_, and they became trendy for some reason. It's just sad.


----------



## DUSTIN323

^^^^Hahaha TOS. You put it out there kinda clear.


----------



## leveldrummer

first of all, that whole MYTH about tongue studs making certain acts more enjoyable to the reciever is absolute bull...loney. there is no way you can feel a difference. the steel isnt cold because its in your mouth. and well... i dont want to get into it much more because this is a nice forum, and i dont want to be responsible for bringing it down a notch = )


----------



## AshleytheGreat

I always read that mouth piercings heal faster becuase the saliva kills germ? Haa Idk anymore. TOS you put it nicely!


----------



## leveldrummer

AshleytheGreat said:


> I always read that mouth piercings heal faster becuase the saliva kills germ?


your mouth does heal super fast, no matter what you do to it, but it has alot to do with the moisture staying on the scab, the bacteria in your mouth plays a big part too. but when you get a tattoo, you keep it moist (with tattoo approved lotion, not butter or something like that) and it heals in a couple weeks.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

What does a tattoo feel like? leather? haha


----------



## mrmoby

so where are all the tattoo pics?


----------



## DUSTIN323

mrmoby said:


> so where are all the tattoo pics?


Wondering the same thing.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

See how this isnt under a picture section. Im sure thats one reason why.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Hey, yeah, that is weird. Three pages now and still no pics.


----------



## Chazwick

Quite an interesting conversation though, lol


----------



## Osiris

TheOldSalt said:


> Heheh... If I were a tattoo artist I'd sell chinese letters that said "Stupid american who doesn't know chinese and is far too trusting"


 
LMAO couldn't help writing on that note, be funny to see that happen.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

rook and conch


----------



## bichirboy

I have 6 tattoos and I DO have a prince albert. I'll try to post pics of the tats later.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Guest

bichirboy said:


> I have 6 tattoos and I DO have a prince albert. I'll try to post pics of the tats later.


just dont post pics of the prince albert. lol


----------



## micstarz

> I would only get a chinese tattoo if i knew the culture. You know learned the language, traveled there, experienced the people. Then there would be some reason for em to get it.


Yea, but rememba alot of the chinese traditions are extremely downhill. Like would you eat baboon ass? Or raw monkey brain and ox eyeball stew?

If I got a chinese character symbol I would have either:
我愛魚 (I love fish)
打魚 (agressive betta)
西油劍 (fencing)

I would never get a yin yang unless it was edited, a proper yin yang symbol shows that you are a buddhist/ follower of the chinese folk religion.

I think I would get a betta or a dragon, I would never get a peircing cos I would get shooed out of the house by my parents.


----------



## micstarz

Baby_Baby said:


> hmmm I want an eyebrow piercing. That would be so hot lol. um scars.....uh when i lived in hawaii i got a piece of coral stuck in my ankle, they never took it out, it just kinds dissenegrated, so now I just have like a dent in my ankle.....lol


Thats so cool... does your blood have a high pH then? lol


----------



## amelia

I don't have any--I've had my ears pierced, but who hasn't? I'd like to get my lip pierced once in the middle and twice on the right side, a corset piercing up my side, my left wrist.. Yeah. The list goes on and on. I'm also attempting to bribe mother-dearest into allowing me the tinsy tattoo of a human heart on my hip [mocking the cliche <3 a lot of girls tend to get].. =] One problem: I'm deathly afraid of needles. XD But heck, You only get poked once for each piercing so.. yeah.


----------



## leveldrummer

tattooes poke you a couple more times than once, haha just a couple though, but it doesnt feel like a poking feeling, its more of a slow cutting feeling, not to scare you, just to let you know.


----------



## amelia

I know what tattoos feel like--or rather, i have a small idea. I had "cosmetic tattooing" on my eyes--black eyeliner.. because I'm a lazy little thing. An hour long session of having a little grouping of needles ground into your eye.. well.. it wasn't so bad, really. It was a bit addicting. I guess I'm not so afraid of tattoo machines, more so afraid of having a needle shoved through my skin. =]


----------



## mrmoby

I sat thru my tattoo with no problems, but drawing blood, that is another story. I can be a phlebotomists worst nightmare.


----------



## amelia

-chuckles- It takes a good 3-4 man nurses to hold me down for me to even consider getting my blood drawn. I'm anemic, so it has to happen often.. And everytime my doctor tells me to go to the lab I end up skittering to the door and around the corner. "nooo thank you, missy. that will be all for today!" However, I'm always caught [whether they block off a door or grab me as I'm attempting great escape..] and I always have to be pinned down to get my blood taken.


----------



## Chazwick

LOL - Blood taken, it sounds icky  Though,i'm a gore person, so.. meh 
And for the record, just wanted to add, when you get a tatoo, they don't actually stab you in like a injection, its more a scrap on your skin.. so honestly, it feels like someones scratching you fast... if you know what i mean...
Ashley the great: I love your piercings! I want!


----------



## bichirboy

I used to sell my plasma weekly, so I was getting stuck with large guage needles weekly. Why you ask..........how else can a college kid earn beer money for the weekend without actually having a job

Yeah, getting ink hurts some, but thats part of why it is special, because you did something that alot of people won't or are afraid to do. I have 6 but would be covered if they weren't so expensive. I will work on some pics.


----------



## leveldrummer

yaaaay im going to get a new one tonight, its gonna be a huge one across my whole chest, elephant head in the middle, with 2 koi on the sides, cant wait. (nervous as hell)


----------



## leveldrummer

oh yea, chest hurts so bad, my buddy went all out, the elephant is finished but we didnt have time to color the koi, (4 hours on the elephant and outline) ill post a pic soon, as well as the rest of mine. and its all scabby and gross right now.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Why an elephant?


----------



## leveldrummer

actually my wife has the same tattoo, just different and not near as cool, we have been going through some weird times, so i decided to get that because whether or not we make it, she will always be part of my life. she likes elephants, and i like fish, we got her tattoo, so i thought it would be a good idea to get my buddy to redue the general design and get my own. ( mine is much better)


----------



## Sincere

Taken in a mirror...I didn't really get Texas tattooed backwards on me.










Right arm..Yes I realize the guy from Good Charolette has the same thing, but I had mine first!


----------



## Sincere

Baby_Baby said:


> sweet! I love the star!


It's actually very "off". One of the points is messed up. I'm thinking about not only having it fixed but somehow incorperating it into a full half sleeve.


----------



## talon4show

Ahhh just found this thread and will join. I just have both my ears pierced with a 14 gauge. Nothing too big or small. I was going to gauge themn to a 4 or so but out of respect for my girlfriends outlook on it I didn't. I have wanted a tattoo since I was about 15. The only problem with it...I STILL cannot think of ONE thing that means enough to me to have it permanately embroidered on my skin. Maybe one day.


----------



## bichirboy

14 is kinda small. You should go 000. lol j/k.

I have an 8 gauge piercing. See my post above.


----------



## talon4show

Yea I hear ya. My girlfriend thinks disgustingly of the gauging so I didn't do it.


----------



## leveldrummer

bichirboy said:


> 14 is kinda small. You should go 000. lol j/k.
> 
> I have an 8 gauge piercing. See my post above.


awwww you guys are so cute 14, 8 gauge, triple zero, call me when you get to 1/2 inch like me.  just kiddin guys. 
any way here is the pic of my chest (unfinished)


----------



## AshleytheGreat

The koi are sweeeeeet!!!


----------



## leveldrummer

hehe thank you ladies, yes i am more than happy with the way all this is going, cant wait to get it finished, by the way, if anyone is wondering if it hurt, you can really see the bruising above the elephants left ear, all the way across you can kinda see some bruises  (still not as bad as the ribs)


----------



## talon4show

Nice tatt. Should be nice when done!


----------



## leveldrummer

yea i hope it is nice when its done, im really happy with the detail in the elephant (you can see veins in the ears and everything) i just hope he goes crazy on the fish too.


----------



## talon4show

yea a good artist can bring those fish way out to life. My buddy has two doves that looked liked that outlined but when colored right...BAM!


----------



## leveldrummer

well ill post a pic when its done, and im trying to get pics of all my others, but its really hard to take pics by myself. considering where some of them are,


----------



## fishfreaks

The koi are pretty sweet, it will probably look awesome when its completed


----------



## fishfreaks

> theres a lot of sicko tattoo stores around here. they're all nasty lookin. i'm scared to get a tattoo =0


 You should be careful when choosing tattoo artists, some dont prep as they should. Around here we had a trustworthy artist, carl hesse. My family has been going to him for years. Tony wants to get TNT (for tony no teeth) on his stomach I myself dont have a tattoo, I want one I'm just still undecided on what i want. I have my right eyebrow pierced and 14 ear piercings total although i only wear 4 usually


----------



## bichirboy

leveldrummer said:


> awwww you guys are so cute 14, 8 gauge, triple zero, call me when you get to 1/2 inch like me.  just kiddin guys.


Yeah but you gotta remember where that 8 guage is located :lol: I have also been thinking about getting a Jacobs Ladder done maybe this spring.


----------



## Chazwick

A jacobs ladder? Eh? lol


----------



## leveldrummer

bichirboy said:


> Yeah but you gotta remember where that 8 guage is located :lol: I have also been thinking about getting a Jacobs Ladder done maybe this spring.


i dont know if i want to know where its located, but if its where im thinking. do something original, stretch it on out to a nice 3/4 ", youll be the envy of all the pierced people. :king:


----------



## leveldrummer

fishfreaks said:


> The koi are pretty sweet, it will probably look awesome when its completed


you asked in the other thread, but i dont wanna highjack it, but, my ears are half inch. and my first tat is a celtic knot-work star on my back, (kinda hard to take a picture of) but i have 9 total, and im trying to get pics of the rest so i can show all of you, but its really hard to get a decent picture of different parts of your body by yourself. :-(


----------



## leveldrummer

haha thanks but actually, thats one of my few tattoos that i regret, i love the design, but i just picked it off the wall, wish i would have thought more, but i wanted my first one, so i just picked one, always better to get the artist to draw something from scratch, or at least get them to change it around a little bit,


----------



## bichirboy

Baby_Baby said:


> dude celtic knots are so freakin awesome!!!!
> ur my new best friend


I have a sweet celtic knot. I'll get a pic up soon.


----------



## lochness

i have 3 tats as does my b/f

here are 2 of mine and 1 of his:



















**********


----------



## bichirboy

Here's mine except for one. The celtic knot looks distorted due to the angle of my arm when taking the pic.

Left calf










Right calf










Right upper arm










Right inner forearm


----------



## Chazwick

Cool tatoos! They rock!


----------



## leveldrummer

birch... whats that on your right calf? i recognize that symbol but i cant put my finger on it.


----------



## bichirboy

It is a devil, but it is actually a logo from Invisible Skateboards. It is from my days of ollies and kick-flips and bumps and bruises.


----------



## bichirboy

Here is the sticker that was the inspiration for the ink.


----------



## leveldrummer

damnit i knew it, haha im from the same group man, i use to skate so much till my knees just couldnt take the punishment anymore, haha i new i recognized that before though, good tat.


----------



## talon4show

I have too much in common with the people on this site...lol! I skated to heck and back about 6 years ago. When you said arm and crooked in teh same sentence and then I saw the first pic without reading the caption I thought to myself, "GAWD THAT IS A BIG ARM AND I WOULD HATE TO SEE WHAT IT IS ATTATCHED TO!" HAHAH!


----------



## bichirboy

talon4show said:


> I have too much in common with the people on this site...lol! I skated to heck and back about 6 years ago. When you said arm and crooked in teh same sentence and then I saw the first pic without reading the caption I thought to myself, "GAWD THAT IS A BIG ARM AND I WOULD HATE TO SEE WHAT IT IS ATTATCHED TO!" HAHAH!


Yeah, I am a big boy now, 6'1" and around 300 pounds. When I skated I was a buck sixty five. Then I discovered weightlifting. I haven't lifted for about a year and I have put on alot of fat, but as soon as my schedule calms down some, I am getting back into it. I usually weigh a solid 275.


----------



## Chazwick

I love skating!! 
I haven't been doing it as much recently, i should really get back into it a little more 


On a more to-the-thread message, i'd love to see some more of all your COOL tatoos!


----------



## bichirboy

I personally have about $650 invested in ink and a few hundred in piercings, though I only have one piercing left. Used to have my tongue and eyebrow but they are closed. Both my ears are pierced but I don't wear rings in them anymore.


----------



## leveldrummer

finally got pics of all of mine loaded up, so ill put them all together, in order, and with price so baby knows.

first one celtic knot, me thinks around $170









2nd, shoulder, tribal mask... around $120









3rd gargoyle (for protection) $50 (a friend was apprenticing)









4th skull flower (even the prettiest has something evil about it) $180









5th sacred heart (for strength through hard times (like divorce)) $60









6th midevil spawn cover #16 (spawn kicks A$$!!) 6 pack of heiniken the first time, $100 for a redo.









7th spiral elbow (circle of life? i thought of spiral because it begins and ends, circles dont) $120









8th a puppet trapped under a crusifix (to many people are slaves to their religion, instead of living, they live in shame, and dont enjoy life.) $160









9th elephant and koi (many reasons) 180 so far another 180 to finish,


----------

